# Help Me Find the Watch my Wife Requested



## Bgump84

Watching Madam Secretary tonight and there is a scene where the camera zooms in on Tea Leoni's watch. My wife paused the show and said that she wanted that watch for Christmas. I was only able to get a quick glimpse of it before she pressed play again. I figure I can always wait til it comes up On Demand, but I figured I might as well try here as well. My wife has a lot of watches, but her collection is mainly oversized Michael Kors, so I really want to reward this interest.

Ok, so the watch was a Seiko, and it appeared to be rectangle and silver. The dial was either white or light blue. It had a full set of blue numbers (not numerals) that were sort of cursive. I wish i could give more detail, but that is about it. I would post a picture of a similar watch to give ideas, but I can't find anything close enough and I think it may be more detrimental than helpful. So, please help if you have any idea. If I don't get anything, I'll bump this thread with screen shots after the episode pops up On Demand in a couple weeks.


----------



## KCZ

No idea on the watch, but Amazon Instant Video has that episode available.


----------



## Bgump84

Thanks for the tip, KCZ.

OK, so here is a screen shot of the watch. Please let me know if you know the model.


----------



## KCZ

Hmm, this looks the same but smaller. Or does Tea Leoni just have a tiny wrist?

http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Womens-...r_1_9?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1415751698&sr=1-9


----------



## Bgump84

I'm thinking this is the one! I thought the numerals had a blue tint to them at first, but after looking closer I think it is just the lighting. Thanks for helping me out. And it's all the more sweeter that it isn't going to break the bank.


----------

